# Contestando el teléfono



## Reili

Hola, de nuevo el preguntón (o sea yo  ). En México la mayoría de las personas contestan el teléfono diciendo *"¿bueno?",* pero la verdad es que no le encuentro sentido ¿"bueno" qué? ¿por qué se dirá así? A veces me siento extraño contestando de ese modo pero no se me ocurre otra forma diferente de contestar, otras veces también se dice *"¿sí?",* que igualmente no le encuentro sentido. En algunas películas el que contesta dice así *"¿diga?"* que me parece un tanto descortés. 

Voy a investigar en la historia del teléfono a ver sí encuentro cuales fueron las primeras formas de contestar, bienvenido cualquier comentario y nos vemos más adelante.


----------



## alc112

Acá en Argentina constestamos diciendo "Hola"


----------



## mari.kit

buenas!
también me estoy preguntando porqué está eso.  Todos mis llamadores dirían "bueno?".  Y porqué no son que usan la palabra "Hola" porque ése es el significado de "hello".


----------



## cubaMania

También oigo *?digame?* (en Cuba)


----------



## blue

Conocía a alguien de España que siempre contestaba diciendo "¿Quién?".


----------



## el_empollon

En España yo siempre contestaba el teléfono diciendo "¿Sí?".


----------



## Oven

Si seguimos asi vamos a estas por semanas posteando, hehehehe

En chile decimos 'hola?', 'buenas', 'diga', 'alo'....and there are many other ways but they all mean, to my money, pretty much the same. when you say any of this you mean basicallytwo things at the same time.  
greeting :hola, alo...
questioning:quien, diga...
I hope this simple and empty explanation helps


----------



## Reili

Sólo encontré que al contestar el (?) /al (?) télefono la palabra *bueno* es sólo una interjección.

*bueno*
_*3. interj. Méx. U. para contestar al teléfono* DRAE


En el caso de las interjección "hola" se entiende que es un saludo, pero *¿"bueno"? *¿no será que quizá originalmente se diría *"qué bueno que llama" *y ya con el tiempo se simplificó hasta dejar "bueno"?_


----------



## Pitagoras el Capitan

A mi la expresion *Bueno * para contestar el teléfono me suena a exasperación...
"Bueno...! que querés ahora??"
Para mi la mejor es Hola. Adoptémosla todos!

PD: cuanta profundidad se puede extraer de una simple interjección telefónica! Me dejaron meditando...


----------



## pheeps

En España decimos, diga? o digame? o si? o quien?
que yo sepa nadie dice bueno? y es verdad me suena a: bueno? que es lo que quieres? como si estuvieras harto
a verdad es que podemos ser un poco bruscos porque para preguntar por alguien suele ser así:
- Diga?
- Está Juan?
- Sí, un momento.... Juan!!! Ponte ( al telefono)
(juan) - Hola!

También puede ser:
- Diga?
- Está Juan?
- Sí, un momento, de parte de quién?
- Ana
-Juan!!! Te llama Ana!!
(Juan) - Hola Ana!!


----------



## marcia123

Cual e la manera más correcta/profesional de contestar al teléfono
 
Dígame!
 
Bueno!
 
Hola!
 
 
Gracia a todos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marcia,

Supongo que depende de cada país.

En España, lo más formal es : 

- ¡Dígame ! 

No se suele decir : "¡bueno!"
"Hola", que sea para saludar o para contestar al teléfono, nunca es formal.

Hasta luego.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿Profesional?
En México, tal vez "bueno".
A mi me gusta más decir "hola", me parece más amigable.
Saludos


----------



## marcia123

Gracias,
Muy amables 


Mars


----------



## Fernita

marcia123 said:
			
		

> Cual e la manera más correcta/profesional de contestar al teléfono
> 
> Dígame!
> 
> Bueno!
> 
> Hola!
> 
> 
> Gracia a todos


 
Hola, Marcia!
Si trabajas en una empresa y atiendes el teléfono, hay varias opciones para decir. Aquí te envío una posibilidad:

 Bueno días(Buenas tardes), habla Marcia. ¿En qué puedo servirle?

Saludos y espera otras opiniones.
Fernita.


----------



## Fernita

Aclaro que esto suele decirse en Argentina y es *muy formal.*
Además, es 'Buenos y no Bueno', error mío al tipear.
Fernita.


----------



## heidita

marcia123 said:
			
		

> Cual e la manera más correcta/profesional de contestar al teléfono
> 
> Dígame!
> 
> Bueno!
> 
> Hola!
> 
> 
> Gracia a todos


 
En estas preguntas siempre es interantre saber para qué país lo necesitas, ya que varía.

En España, *dígame* es lo más corriente. *Seguido o precedido por el nombre de la empresa, *si es formal. De hecho a mí me molesta mucho que alguien diga simplemente _dígame _sin confirmar ni el número ni el sitio.


----------



## Rayines

Argentina: *Hola *.


----------



## marcia123

Una vez chamé a México y solamente me contestaron: Listo!  
 
Es eso correcto?


Gracias 

Mars


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

marcia123 said:
			
		

> Una vez llamé a México y solamente me contestaron: Listo!
> 
> Es eso correcto?
> 
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Mars


No... no es correcto, creo que nadie contesta así  
Tal vez quien te contestó pesó que la llamada era de alguien a quien esperaba y le tenía que decir que "algo" estaba listo, eso sí puede se lógico.
Por ejemplo, estás hablando con tu madre y te dice "Marcia, llama a tu tía y dile que ..."
Cuelgas el teléfono y llamas a tu tia, luego vuelves a colgar y esperas que te llame nuevamente tu madre para decirle que ya hiciste lo que te pidió. Suena el teléfono y dices "listo" pensando que es tu madre, pero no... no es tu madre, es Tigger que llama para saludar y tu le has contestado "listo"


----------



## heidita

marcia123 said:
			
		

> Una vez llamé a México y solamente me contestaron: Listo!
> 
> Es eso correcto?
> 
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Mars


 
Lo cierto es que a mí también me ha pasado. Eso sólo ocurre en Argentina, creo. Una típica forma de ahí de contestar el teléfono. Depende de si vas a trabajar en Argentina. 

En España no se entendería.


----------



## Fernita

Rayines said:
			
		

> Argentina: *Hola *.


 
Hola, Rayines!
En un principio sugerí 'Hola' pero luego vi que Marcia necesitaba algo 'correcto/profesional', y es por eso que deduje que se refería a atender el teléfono en una empresa, un banco o algo por el estilo. Si uno llama a un banco, no te contestan 'Hola'.
Sinceramente, ahora me quedo pensando qué quiere decir 'profesional' en este caso. Lo asocié con *formal*. Quizá, no quiso decir eso.
Saludos,
Fernita.


----------



## Rayines

Fernita said:
			
		

> Hola, Rayines!
> En un principio sugerí 'Hola' pero luego vi que Marcia necesitaba algo 'correcto/profesional', y es por eso que deduje que se refería a atender el teléfono en una empresa, un banco o algo por el estilo. Si uno llama a un banco, no te contestan 'Hola'.
> Sinceramente, ahora me quedo pensando qué quiere decir 'profesional' en este caso. Lo asocié con *formal*. Quizá, no quiso decir eso.
> Saludos,
> Fernita.


¡Claro!..Pero también aclarémosle a Heidita (¡Hola!), que en Argentina jamás diríamos *listo*, salvo si te llama Tigger y en realidad esperabas el llamado de tu madre para decirle que su recado estaba listo.
LOL: no, no decimos listo!


----------



## heidita

Rayines, eso de jamás no, ya que yo lo he oído y la otra chica también.

Pero a lo mejor han sido dos excepciones.


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:
			
		

> Rayines, eso de jamás no, ya que yo lo he oído y la otra chica también.
> 
> Pero a lo mejor han sido dos excepciones.


Quizás habían vivido un tiempo en México, Heidita. O tal vez es una nueva generación que desconozco . Sí -especialmente los jóvenes- muchas veces se dice "listo" para terminar una conversación, equivalente a decir que queda todo arreglado.


----------



## Maruja14

marcia123 said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la manera más correcta/profesional de contestar al teléfono?
> 
> ¡Dígame!
> 
> ¡Bueno!
> 
> ¡Hola!
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos


 
En España, sin duda, "dígame", para contestar llamadas particulares (es decir en tu casa o en tu móvil).

Pero quería hacerte una observación: ¡dígame! (con exclamaciones y con el 'me' cortado, no sé si me explico) suena como si te molestase que llamasen al teléfono  

La entonación debe ser interrogativa: ¿Dígame?

Si lo que quieres es una forma "profesional", es decir cómo se debe contestar al teléfono en una empresa, ya te lo han dicho, más o menos:

"Pepe Pérez asociados, buenos días/tardes" (también con una entonación un poco interrogativa)

Pero vamos, eso depende de la política de la empresa.


----------



## Fernita

heidita said:
			
		

> Rayines, eso de jamás no, ya que yo lo he oído y la otra chica también.
> 
> Pero a lo mejor han sido dos excepciones.


 
Hola, Heidita!
Creo que Rayines (y me incluyo) queremos decirte que un argentino no diría jamás 'Listo'. Lo que puede haber sucedido es que llamaste y atendió alguien que no nació acá y mantuvo su forma nativa de contestar.

Creo que queda más claro, no?

Saludos,
Fernita.


----------



## marcia123

Creo que puede ser que la persona queria decir "Listo para hablar" o algo asi LOL

Mars


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:
			
		

> En estas preguntas siempre es interantre saber para qué país lo necesitas, ya que varía.
> 
> En España, *dígame* es lo más corriente. *Seguido o precedido por el nombre de la empresa, *si es formal. De hecho a mí me molesta mucho que alguien diga simplemente _dígame _sin confirmar ni el número ni el sitio.


 
Pues, si llevas mucho tiempo en España, estarás un poco desesperada porque, salvo las personas que tienen mayordomo, creo que en pocos sitios se contesta:

"Residencia de los señores de Pérez, buenos dias"

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que en una empresa o lugar público siempre deberían decir primero (casi mejor) el nombre del lugar.

(por cierto ¿qué es interantre? jeje  )


----------



## Maruja14

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> No... no es correcto, creo que nadie contesta así
> Tal vez quien te contestó pesó que la llamada era de alguien a quien esperaba y le tenía que decir que "algo" estaba listo, eso sí puede se lógico.
> Por ejemplo, estás hablando con tu madre y te dice "Marcia, llama a tu tía y dile que ..."
> Cuelgas el teléfono y llamas a tu tia, luego vuelves a colgar y esperas que te llame nuevamente tu madre para decirle que ya hiciste lo que te pidió. Suena el teléfono y dices "listo" pensando que es tu madre, pero no... no es tu madre, es Tigger que llama para saludar y tu le has contestado "listo"


 
Creo que en España si alguien me contestase diciendo "listo" yo respondería "tonto"


----------



## Yeu

En mi casa contestan buenos dias, buenas tardes o según sea el caso, pero lo compun seria un "bueno" aunque si sabes quien habla por el identificador se puede utilizar "dime", "digame", "si", "hola".

En el trabajo contestabamos con el nombre de la empresa y tal vez buenos dias o buenas tardes (cuando llaman a tu extensión o a tu numero directo), en el conmutador por lo general contestan con el nombre de la empresa y un buenos dias y buenas tardes (lo mismo veo en Chile).

En chile en las casas y celulares contestan con "Alo".

Nunca he escuchado "listo" al contestar en México.

Saludos.


----------



## marcia123

Si Yeu in Brasil tambien contestamos con Alo!


Mars


----------



## Yeu

marcia123 said:
			
		

> Si Yeu in Brasil tambien contestamos con Alo!
> 
> 
> Mars


 
A mi me gusta eso del Alo, por eso ya lo adopté  

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Creo que en España si alguien me contestase diciendo "listo" yo respondería "tonto"


 
A lo que se me ocurre:

(preparado), listo, ¡ya!

O sea, *ya *sería la respuesta adecuada.


----------



## pickypuck

También puedes decir simplemente "diga" o el escueto "sí"... pero coincido con lo expuesto, algo formal sería identificar el sitio desde donde se contesta.

¡Olé!


----------



## kazijistan

Yo creo que lo más profesional es dar el nombre de la empresa o compañía y luego saludar, por ejemplo: ¡Compañía de teléfonos! Buenas tardes ¿En qué le puedo ser útil!

Para otros casos, en Chile decimos Aló, pero por lo visto es la única parte donde se usa.


----------



## BETOREYES

En Colombia, la manera formal de contestar al teléfono en una empresa, es con un saludo como buenos días, seguido de una presentación personal.

Para la manera informal, usamos una palabra que yo creía que era más común en otros países, pero veo que no. Ni siquiera está en el diccionario.

La palabra es: *Aló,* que supongo que es una abreviación de* a la orden.*

No se usa nunca (que yo sepa): *Hola* ni *Bueno*, ni *Dígame*. En cambio, se usa *buenos días*, *a la orden*, *diga *y* sí,* pero estas dos últimas son un poco chocantes para mi.

En algunas casas se usa la manera formal: "Buenos días, familia González a la orden", pero la cortesía ha pasado de moda, y esta forma a entrado en desuso.

En el caso de los celulares (móviles), todos identifican el número de la persona que está llamando, y esto se presta para que los saludos sean mucho más variados, más informales, y de mayor confianza.

ER.


----------



## BETOREYES

kazijistan said:
			
		

> Yo creo que lo más profesional es dar el nombre de la empresa o compañía y luego saludar, por ejemplo: ¡Compañía de teléfonos! Buenas tardes ¿En qué le puedo ser útil!
> 
> Para otros casos, en Chile decimos Aló, pero por lo visto es la única parte donde se usa.


 
Lo siento, no había visto tu respuesta. Pero me alegra ver que existe otro país en donde se usa Aló.


----------



## Jellby

En España, lo más *normal*, en domicilios particulares es: "¿Diga?", seguido de "¿Dígame?" y "¿Sí?".

Si se quiere ser *formal*, se podría decir: "Aquí fulanito, ¿dígame?".

En una empresa, lo más *formal* es: "Chapuzas S.A., le atiende fulanito, ¿en qué puedo ayudarle?"


----------



## ErOtto

Por lo que tengo entendido, en Italia se suele usar "Pronto" (probablemente particulares)

En Alemania es usual decir el apellido (particulares) y nombre_empresa+apellido_del_que_descuelga_el_teléfono+ buenos días/tardes... 
a no ser que sea un centro de llamadas o la centralita de una empresa, donde finalizan normalmente con el "¿en qué puedo ayudarle?"

Como siempre, excepciones confirman la regla  

Salu2
ErOtto


----------



## Servando

En México. 
Informal: Bueno, si, diga, hola.
Formal: Nombre_compañía buenos/días tardes [le atiende Arturo].

Pero al continuar la conversación, si se desea conocer quien esta contestando, "¿con quien tengo el gusto?"


----------



## ordequin

Graciosísimas las respuestas que estais dando, sobretodo me he reído mucho con las de Maruja14. 
Al tema: En mi casa cuando respondemos al teléfono, todos decimos: ¿Sí? ¿Dígame?   Creo que al añadir ese " ¿sí?"  suena como más amable, menos rotundo. Pero claro, ésto no valdría para una empresa, etc... ¿Qué pensaís?


----------



## ordequin

BETOREYES said:
			
		

> En Colombia, la manera formal de contestar al teléfono en una empresa, es con un saludo como buenos días, seguido de una presentación personal.
> 
> Para la manera informal, usamos una palabra que yo creía que era más común en otros países, pero veo que no. Ni siquiera está en el diccionario.
> 
> La palabra es: *Aló,* que supongo que es una abreviación de* a la orden.*
> 
> No se usa nunca (que yo sepa): *Hola* ni *Bueno*, ni *Dígame*. En cambio, se usa *buenos días*, *a la orden*, *diga *y* sí,* pero estas dos últimas son un poco chocantes para mi.
> 
> En algunas casas se usa la manera formal: "Buenos días, familia González a la orden", pero la cortesía ha pasado de moda, y esta forma a entrado en desuso.
> 
> En el caso de los celulares (móviles), todos identifican el número de la persona que está llamando, y esto se presta para que los saludos sean mucho más variados, más informales, y de mayor confianza.
> 
> ER.


Yo pensaba que lo de Aló, respondiendo al teléfono venía del francés. Interesante lo de "A la orden", pero en España si te responden eso te dejan pretrificado! Y piensas que has llamado al cuartel de la Guardia Civil! En lugar de a la casa de Tigger!


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:

En Argentina se dice "Hola", pero nunca "listo", en Chile "Aló".

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## heidita

Yo siempre he pensado que lo de Aló, que he oido por ahí, es del inglés Hallo.


----------



## elcampet

Hola a todos, en especial a BETOREYES y heidita. En efecto el *aló* es una degeneración (y también anglicismo) del inglés *hello* cuya pronunciación suena *jalou. *Probáblemente por eso yeu ha adoptado esa forma para contestar el teléfono y llamar mall, que suena *mol* a las plazas o centros comerciales. Saludos.


----------



## pickypuck

También se podría pensar que es del francés "allô". Yo lo he oído pronunciar como se escribe, "aló"  

¡Olé!


----------



## Yeu

elcampet said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, en especial a BETOREYES y heidita. En efecto el *aló* es una degeneración (y también anglicismo) del inglés *hello* cuya pronunciación suena *jalou. *Probáblemente por eso yeu ha adoptado esa forma para contestar el teléfono y llamar mall, que suena *mol* a las plazas o centros comerciales. Saludos.


 
Alo lo digo porque asi se dice en Chile y yo vivo en Chile hace 9 meses... no es por anglisismo como mol (eso es harina de otro costal). En México no se usa y yo contesto allá con Buenos días, buenas tardes. 
De que la palaba alo viene del Hello en Ingles, ¿estas seguro?, su pronunciación es jelou en dado caso, no se pronuncia como "jalou", porque sería más lógico que viniera del alemán Hallo, que se pronuncia muy similar al "alo" solo que con un sonido tipo j de la h.

Saludos.


----------



## Yeu

heidita said:
			
		

> Yo siempre he pensado que lo de Aló, que he oido por ahí, es del inglés Hallo.


 
Que raro. Esa forma la aprendi en el alemán, nunca del ingles, en ingles nunca la he dicho.


----------



## Yeu

kazijistan said:
			
		

> Para otros casos, en Chile decimos Aló, pero por lo visto es la única parte donde se usa.


 
Ya mencionaron que en Colombia y en Brasil se dice así también.

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

heidita said:
			
		

> Yo siempre he pensado que lo de Aló, que he oido por ahí, es del inglés Hallo.


 

A pesar de los post anteriores (en los que se cuestiona el "Hallo inglés") y la analogía del "aló" con el francés, tengo que dar la razón a *heidita*...

_Intervención del moderador: Por favor, recordemos que en el foro "Sólo español", nuestras preguntas y respuestas deben darse *únicamente *en este idioma. Gracias _

Salu2
ErOtto


----------



## Yeu

ErOtto said:
			
		

> A pesar de los post anteriores (en los que se cuestiona el "Hallo inglés") y la analogía del "aló" con el francés, tengo que dar la razón a *heidita*...
> 
> Salu2
> ErOtto


 
¿Podrían dar la fuente? porque en diccionarios en Ingles no me aparece Hallo y en alemán si. Además nunca he escuchado hallo en ingles pero si en alemán.  

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

@Yeu: 

Fuente: Academia francesa, véase aquí: 
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/generic/form.exe?43;s=1236692115;
Término de búsqueda: allo


@_tigger_uhuhu:_

_foro "Sólo español", nuestras preguntas y respuestas deben darse *únicamente *en este idioma_

¿Y cuando se cita una fuente para ilustrar el post... hay que traducirla?  
Con mi mayor respeto por tu labor... pero, ¿no crees que es un "ligero exceso de celo"?




			
				Yeu said:
			
		

> ¿Podrían dar la fuente?


Al ejemplo me remito


Salu2
ErOtto


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

ErOtto said:
			
		

> @Yeu:
> Fuente: Academia francesa, véase aquí:
> http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/generic/form.exe?43;s=1236692115;
> Término de búsqueda: allo
> ¿Y cuando se cita una fuente para ilustrar el post... hay que traducirla?
> Con mi mayor respeto por tu labor... pero, ¿no crees que es un "ligero exceso de celo"?
> Salu2
> ErOtto


 
ErOtto:


> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.


_Creo que es importante mantenernos apegados a las _reglas_ de este foro, y de todos los de WR. _
_No es celo, pero ¿te imaginas si hicieramos excepciones cada vez, por ilustrar, por explicar o por cualquier motivo?... No tendría caso tratar de tener una división en los foros pues habría de todo en todos lados._
_Sé que cuento con tu apoyo para que, cuando queramos hacer más profunda una explicación, poner el enlace como bien lo has hecho tu ahora._
_Mil gracias._


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:
Yo opino que ya provenga Aló, del francés o del inglés "hello" en realidad da lo mismo, ya que sospecho ambas palabras tienen una etimología común.
De esta manera, así como "queso" tiene el mismo origen que "käse",(vocablo alemán); el término italiano "formaggio" tiene en común con el francés "fromage" el que ambos provienen del latino "forma/formae",(la forma de la leche, la forma que toma la leche en un recipiente al cuajarse)

Por ello creo que es un poco lo mismo. Aunque podría estar más cerca de Allô,(en el tiempo) por una cuestión sencilla, y es que se pronuncian igual.
¿Qué opinais?


----------



## Jaén

Más de un año después...

Hola a todos!

Es así: Mi papá trabajó en la compañía telefónica de México allá por los años 20-30 (creo que era la Bell, no estoy seguro) y me contaba que (como todos sabemos) en esa época, los equipos de telefonía no eran tan avanzados como son ahora, todas las llamadas eran vía operadora (telefonista), que estaba en una central (edificio que concentraba los equipos de telecomunicaciones) y que la comunicación a veces no "fonuncionaba", entonces la operadora te decía "¿Bueno?" para ver si la comunicación se había completado satisfactoriamente, para confirmar si la comunicación estaba buena. Creo que "bueno" sonaba mejor que decir "¿Buena?".

Entonces, una vez que la persona que llamaba escuchaba el "¿Bueno?" de la operadora, confirmaba, a su vez, que la comunicación estaba buena, respondiendo "Bueno" (ya sin ser pregunta), y a partir de ahí, ya se continuaba la conversación. Por eso, en México, una llamada se inicia así:

Riiiing (el teléfono toca, interesante la onomatopeya!)
-¿Bueno? (pregunta si la comunicación está buena)
-Bueno, soy Alberto, quería hablar con... (primero confirma que sí está buena, y luego prosigue con el asunto)

Inclusive a mí me tocó un poco de eso (y miren que noy tan viejo, ¿eh? jejejej).

En mi pueblo, donde había apenas una central telefónica a cada 1000 metros, y no había muchas casas con teléfono, cuando yo iba a llamar a alguien, levantaba el teléfono, y no se escuchaba el "tono de llamada" que se escucha ahora, no se escuchaba nada, hasta que una voz (la operadora) me decía "¿Central?", anunciando que era la persona de la central telefónica que hablaba, y ya yo le decía el número que quería. Una vez que me comunicaba con el teléfono deseado, ahí sí oía el tono de llamada, y cuando la persona levantaba el auricular, entonces se iniciaba la conversación en el moelo que puse ahí arriba.

Bueno, esa es la historia del "¿Bueno?" en México. Y como quedó claro a través de la colaboración de los colegas de otros países, hay varias formas de contestar el teléfono. Saben ustedes por qué se dice así en sus países? Sería interesante descubrirlo!

Saludos!


----------



## Jaén

Pitagoras el Capitan said:


> A mi la expresion *Bueno *para contestar el teléfono me suena a exasperación...
> "Bueno...! que querés ahora??"
> Para mi la mejor es Hola. Adoptémosla todos!
> 
> PD: cuanta profundidad se puede extraer de una simple interjección telefónica! Me dejaron meditando...


Ah, claro! 
Como todo en español, la entonación dice más que las palabras!

Si dices "¿Bueno?" con tono educado, es bien diferente que si gritas "¡Bueno!".

Lo mismo sería con el "¿Alóooo?" (así como lo ponía Quino en Mafalda), que es muy diferente de dar un "¡Hola!" gritado.

Podemos ser muy sarcásticos diciendo palabras suaves, pero con entonación diferente, eso todo mundo lo sabe.

Todo es cuestión de entonación, ¿no creen?


----------



## pejeman

Seguramente alguien en cuya casa sonó, inoportuno, el teléfono le espetó al que llamaba::

-Bueno ¿y a mí qué me importa?

Saludos


----------



## elsita

Jaén said:


> Más de un año después...
> 
> Hola a todos!
> 
> Es así: Mi papá trabajó en la compañía telefónica de México allá por los años 20-30 (creo que era la Bell, no estoy seguro) y me contaba que (como todos sabemos) en esa época, los equipos de telefonía no eran tan avanzados como son ahora, todas las llamadas eran vía operadora (telefonista), que estaba en una central (edificio que concentraba los equipos de telecomunicaciones) y que la comunicación a veces no "fonuncionaba", entonces la operadora te decía "¿Bueno?" para ver si la comunicación se había completado satisfactoriamente, para confirmar si la comunicación estaba buena. Creo que "bueno" sonaba mejor que decir "¿Buena?".
> 
> Entonces, una vez que la persona que llamaba escuchaba el "¿Bueno?" de la operadora, confirmaba, a su vez, que la comunicación estaba buena, respondiendo "Bueno" (ya sin ser pregunta), y a partir de ahí, ya se continuaba la conversación. Por eso, en México, una llamada se inicia así:
> 
> Riiiing (el teléfono toca, interesante la onomatopeya!)
> -¿Bueno? (pregunta si la comunicación está buena)
> -Bueno, soy Alberto, quería hablar con... (primero confirma que sí está buena, y luego prosigue con el asunto)
> 
> Inclusive a mí me tocó un poco de eso (y miren que noy tan viejo, ¿eh? jejejej).
> 
> En mi pueblo, donde había apenas una central telefónica a cada 1000 metros, y no había muchas casas con teléfono, cuando yo iba a llamar a alguien, levantaba el teléfono, y no se escuchaba el "tono de llamada" que se escucha ahora, no se escuchaba nada, hasta que una voz (la operadora) me decía "¿Central?", anunciando que era la persona de la central telefónica que hablaba, y ya yo le decía el número que quería. Una vez que me comunicaba con el teléfono deseado, ahí sí oía el tono de llamada, y cuando la persona levantaba el auricular, entonces se iniciaba la conversación en el moelo que puse ahí arriba.
> 
> Bueno, esa es la historia del "¿Bueno?" en México. Y como quedó claro a través de la colaboración de los colegas de otros países, hay varias formas de contestar el teléfono. Saben ustedes por qué se dice así en sus países? Sería interesante descubrirlo!
> 
> Saludos!


 
Yo tambien habia esuchado esta historia - y me parece muy logica como explicacion... pero que curioso que se ha quedado en Mexico y no es otros paises...!


----------



## Jaén

Jajajjaja

Claro! Aunque ese "A mí qué me importa" que dices, es muy suave para un mexicano, que estando bravo, diría algo más subido de color!

A partir de ahí, se presta a muchas bromas de todo tipo. Por ejemplo, mi hermano siempre jugaba la broma de contestar como si fuese otro lugar, y no mi casa. Por ejemplo, cuando él contestaba, en vez del clásico "¿Bueno?", decía cosas como:

"¿Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores?"

"¿Policía Federal de Caminos?"

"¿Panteón Municipal?"

Imaginen la cara de la persona que llamaba!


----------



## Jaén

elsita said:


> Yo tambien habia esuchado esta historia - y me parece muy logica como explicacion... pero que curioso que se ha quedado en Mexico y no es otros paises...!


Pues sí, pero como los colegas foreros de otros países dicen, tal vez en sus países las operadoras de antaño decían "Hola?", o "Diga?", o "Sí?" cuando contestaban, quién sabe!

Por eso dejé la pregunta en el aire, a lo mejor ellos saben la razón.


----------



## pachanga7

¡Jaja!

Bueno, yo aportaré lo siguiente a esta conversación reanimada: 

Acabo de leer recientemente que la palabra 'hello' en inglés no fue lo que hoy nos significa hasta que las primeras companias telefónicas buscaban un término estándar para empezar las conversaciones y lograron popularizarlo.  Hasta entonces fue una expresión de sorpresa.


----------



## pejeman

Jaén said:


> Jajajjaja
> 
> Claro! Aunque ese "A mí qué me importa" que dices, es muy suave para un mexicano, que estando bravo, diría algo más subido de color!
> 
> A partir de ahí, se presta a muchas bromas de todo tipo. Por ejemplo, mi hermano siempre jugaba la broma de contestar como si fuese otro lugar, y no mi casa. Por ejemplo, cuando él contestaba, en vez del clásico "¿Bueno?", decía cosas como:
> 
> "¿Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores?"
> 
> "¿Policía Federal de Caminos?"
> 
> "¿Panteón Municipal?"
> 
> Imaginen la cara de la persona que llamaba!


 
En el departamento en que viví en Monterrey, de soltero, mis amigos regiomontanos malhoras contestaban:

-Policía Judicial  -- Eso le eriza el cabello al más pintado. 

Saludos


----------



## Jaén

pachanga7 said:


> ¡Jaja!
> 
> Bueno, yo aportaré lo siguiente a esta conversación reanimada:
> 
> Acabo de leer recientemente que la palabra 'hello' en inglés no fue lo que hoy nos significa hasta que las primeras companias telefónicas buscaban un término estándar para empezar las conversaciones y lograron popularizarlo. Hasta entonces fue una expresión de sorpresa.


Mmmm, esto también tiene sentido.

Me imagino que en aquellos tiempos era una sorpresa escuchar en el propio oído la voz de alguien que estaba distante, no?


----------



## bianconera

Es verdaderamente interesante.  Me acuerdo que un amigo tambien queria saber el porque del saludo telefonico "bueno" en Mexico y el "alo" en otros paises.  Todas las respuestas, investigaciones, y hasta las bromas son bien hechas por todos.  A veces, cuando contesto el telefono, y se quien me esta' llamando, le doy broma y digo " Pizza Hut, will this be pick-up or delivery?"


----------



## Jaén

bianconera said:


> Es verdaderamente interesante. Me acuerdo que un amigo tambien queria saber el porque del saludo telefonico "bueno" en Mexico y el "alo" en otros paises. Todas las respuestas, investigaciones, y hasta las bromas son bien hechas por todos. A veces, cuando contesto el telefono, y se quien me esta' llamando, le doy broma y digo " Pizza Hut, will this be pick-up or delivery?"


Lo interesante en el caso de mi hermano, es que no había cómo saber quién llamaba, pues en aquella época no existía el teléfono con detector de llamada ("Ay, mish tiempos!" - ya estoy viejito jejejeje).

Y era divertido, porque la primera vez, la persona pensaba que se había equivocado al marcar, pero cada vez mi hermano respondía algo diferente, entonces era desconcertante para la otra persona, hasta que después de la tercera o cuarta tentativa, ahí ya respondía correctamente. Un desastre!


----------



## kaleidoscope

pachanga7 said:


> ¡Jaja!
> 
> Bueno, yo aportaré lo siguiente a esta conversación reanimada:
> 
> Acabo de leer recientemente que la palabra 'hello' en inglés no fue lo que hoy nos significa hasta que las primeras companias telefónicas buscaban un término estándar para empezar las conversaciones y lograron popularizarlo. Hasta entonces fue una expresión de sorpresa.


Hola: No estoy seguro de eso, porque según el DRAE, "hola" viene directamente de "hello", y ¿se usaba "hola" como salutación familiar antes de que se hiciera popular el uso del teléfono, no?


----------



## Jaén

kaleidoscope said:


> Hola: No estoy seguro de eso, porque según el DRAE, "hola" viene directamente de "hello", y ¿se usaba "hola" como salutación familiar antes de que se hiciera popular el uso del teléfono, no?


Pude ser, pero, viste la definición completa del DRAE? También se usa para denotar extrañeza, placentera o desagradable, o también, para llamar a los inferiores, y esta debe ser una costumbre mucho más antigua que el teléfono, no crees?

Mira aquí.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Ahh sí, tienes razón, no me fijé en las otras definiciones... Bueno, me parece muy interesante entonces que tanto "hello" como "hola" sean palabras que ni se usaban como salutaciones familiares hasta hace relativamente muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

Jaén said:


> Más de un año después...
> 
> Hola a todos!
> 
> Es así: Mi papá trabajó en la compañía telefónica de México allá por los años 20-30 (creo que era la Bell, no estoy seguro) y me contaba que (como todos sabemos) en esa época, los equipos de telefonía no eran tan avanzados como son ahora, todas las llamadas eran vía operadora (telefonista), que estaba en una central (edificio que concentraba los equipos de telecomunicaciones) y que la comunicación a veces no "fonuncionaba", entonces la operadora te decía "¿Bueno?" para ver si la comunicación se había completado satisfactoriamente, para confirmar si la comunicación estaba buena. Creo que "bueno" sonaba mejor que decir "¿Buena?".
> 
> Entonces, una vez que la persona que llamaba escuchaba el "¿Bueno?" de la operadora, confirmaba, a su vez, que la comunicación estaba buena, respondiendo "Bueno" (ya sin ser pregunta), y a partir de ahí, ya se continuaba la conversación. Por eso, en México, una llamada se inicia así:
> 
> Riiiing (el teléfono toca, interesante la onomatopeya!)
> -¿Bueno? (pregunta si la comunicación está buena)
> -Bueno, soy Alberto, quería hablar con... (primero confirma que sí está buena, y luego prosigue con el asunto)
> 
> Inclusive a mí me tocó un poco de eso (y miren que noy tan viejo, ¿eh? jejejej).
> 
> En mi pueblo, donde había apenas una central telefónica a cada 1000 metros, y no había muchas casas con teléfono, cuando yo iba a llamar a alguien, levantaba el teléfono, y no se escuchaba el "tono de llamada" que se escucha ahora, no se escuchaba nada, hasta que una voz (la operadora) me decía "¿Central?", anunciando que era la persona de la central telefónica que hablaba, y ya yo le decía el número que quería. Una vez que me comunicaba con el teléfono deseado, ahí sí oía el tono de llamada, y cuando la persona levantaba el auricular, entonces se iniciaba la conversación en el moelo que puse ahí arriba.
> 
> Bueno, esa es la historia del "¿Bueno?" en México. Y como quedó claro a través de la colaboración de los colegas de otros países, hay varias formas de contestar el teléfono. Saben ustedes por qué se dice así en sus países? Sería interesante descubrirlo!
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

Hola Jaén,
No sé lo que hice copié tu respuesta. Discúlpame.

Lo que quería era comentar tu respuesta, pues me parece muy razonable y ahora tengo una respuesta que dar cuando me pregunten mis estudiantes. 

Esto fue lo que yo analicé:

*-¿Si?* es una afirmación que introduce ¿si? escucho, ¿si?¿qué se le ofrece?
*-¿Hola?* es un saludo a la persona que está hablando
*-¿Diga o Dígame?* ..Dígame en que puedo ayudarle. Es una forma de cortesía
*-¿Quién habla?* Pregunta lógica inquiriendo por la identidad del hablante
*-¿Con quién quiere hablar?* Igual que la pregunta anterior
*- El nombre del establecimiento:*
*"Hotel Caracol, Buenas tardes"*
*"Despeacho contable" a sus órdenes*
*-O el mudo o silencio ¿no? , el que no contesta cuando llama.*

Cabe aclarar que esto sólo aplica al idioma español hablado en México y más especificamente en el Distrito Federal, osea mi Ciudad Natal. Es posible que en otros países, las opciones sean diferentes.

Vayamos al grano:

*-¿Bueno? ¿Bueno?? ¿CON QUÉ LO PODEMOS RELACIONAR?:*

1.-*Bueno *¿Porqué llamó...?

2.-Bueno como "*Bueno* ¿dia?", "*Bueno *¿tardes?" o "*Bueno* ¿noches?" DOESNT MAKE SENSE Renaissance Girl pero es un buen punto. Es un saludo a la persona que hable, aunque yo podría proponer algo más informal como:
*"BUENAS" ¿no*? something like saying: BUENAS LAS TENGA
BUENAS TARDES
BUENAS NOCHES
PERO NO, usamos ¿BUENO?, ¿¿¿¿¿BUENO????

GRACIAS


----------



## yosefalan

Hola. 

Si no me equivico en el Español de América Latina por lo menos, dicen _bueno _muy a menudo y no solamente para contestar el teléfono.  Por ejemplo:

Persona A: ¿Es posible pasar por esta calle?

Persona B:  Bueno, no sé, pero creo que sí.

No, estoy tan seguro que este es un buen ejemplo, pero si nos preguntamos porqué lo usan en ese contexto, tenemos que examinar el uso mas general.  No creo que las explicacciones más arriba son sufficientes.

Saludos a todo!


----------



## Jaén

yosefalan said:


> Hola.
> 
> Si no me *equivoco,* en el Español de América Latina por lo menos, dicen _bueno _muy a menudo y no solamente para contestar el teléfono. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Persona A: ¿Es posible pasar por esta calle?
> 
> Persona B: Bueno, no sé, pero creo que sí.
> 
> *No estoy* *muy* seguro que este *sea* un buen ejemplo, pero si nos preguntamos *por qué* lo usan en ese contexto, tenemos que examinar el uso *más* general. No creo que las *explicaciones* más arriba *sean* *suficientes*.
> 
> Saludos a *todos*!


Hola, Yosefalan, creo que el uso del _*bueno*_ en este caso que ilustras, sea equivalente al uso del _*well*_ en inglés, lo que en español llamamos de *muletilla* (a *pet word*, in English), que muestra, en un principio, inseguridad acerca de lo que se va a responder, o también es una palabra expresada para hacer tiempo para pensar lo que se va a decir. En México usamos también la palabra *este*, que en la frase que pones, sería exactamente lo mismo:

Persona A: ¿Es posible pasar por esta calle?

Persona B: Este... no sé, pero creo que sí.

Ah, por cierto, la puntuación correcta en este caso son los puntos suspensivos (...) en vez de la coma (,).

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## Laura de Isla Mujeres

Hola Jaén,
Siempre tienes la respuesta correcta . 

Yosefalán,
Sí, las explicaciones son muy breves, pues no es necesario entrar en tanto detalle cuando, en una clase de español, enseñas cómo contestamos en México. 
Y como Jaén menciona, "bueno...." expresa una duda, algo que no sucede cuando contestas el teléfono.... Además, suficiente es con una F.
GRACIAS


----------



## Jaén

Gracias, Laura, pero me gustaría tener realmente esa seguridad que ves en mis respuestas!  

Esperemos que se hayan aclarado las dudas de nuestro amigo Yosefalan.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## sun-and-happiness

Sé que la manera en la que tengo que contestar al teléfono depiende del país: diga, dígame en España (¿es correcto utilizar "dime" con los amigos? Entiendo cuando se puede leer el número y saber quién está llamando.), en la mayoría de Hispanoamérica ¿Aló?, en Cuba ¡Oigo! y en Argentina ¡Holá! (corrigedme si no es así). Pero si yo no soy la persona que contesta, sino esa que ha llamado, ¿qué tengo qué decir? ¿Quizá "hola"? Si hay diferencias regionales son las bienvenidas. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ana_Fi

¡Hola!

Español de España:
- ¿Diga?/¿Dígame (curiosamente, se suele pronunciar "digamé", supongo que para que el otro te oiga bien?/¿Sí?/¡Hola [, Manolo]! (si sabes quién te llama y tienes confianza con él)/Dime (informal)/¡Buenas! (informal), etc. También valen combinaciones: ¿Sí, dígame?

Posibles conversaciones después:
1. Entre amigos/familiares:
- Hola, Luis, soy Ana, te llamo porque...
2. Formal:
- Hola, buenos días, Luis, soy Ana [Apellido], ...
3. Formal: Ésta se da mucho cuando te llaman de una empresa:
- Buenos días. ¿El señor López, por favor?
- Sí, soy yo
- Le llamo porque hemos visto su CV en una página...

Son sólo unos ejemplos


----------



## Anti_Work

Informal: Hola, soy Anti_Work. Llamo prorque quería ....
Formal: Hola, Dr. Anti_Work, Buenos dias. Llamo porque .... 
Formal: Sr. Anti_Work, Buenos dias. Llamo porque ....

En el caso formal en necesario: nombre + saludo + ....


----------



## Hispanologist

La persona que llama tiene la responsibilidad de identificarse y indicar el proposito de la llamada.  Creo que se puede decir algo como “Buenos días.  Habla María Sánchez,” “Puede Ud comunicarme con xxx?” o “Quisiera saber si Uds quieren vender la bicicleta,” etc


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Hispanologist said:


> La persona que llama tiene la responsibilidad de identificarse y e indicar el proposito de la llamada. Creo que se puede decir algo como “Buenos días. Habla María Sánchez,” “Puede Ud comunicarme con xxx?” o “Quisiera saber si Uds quieren vender la bicicleta,” etc


 
Un saludo


----------

